# Repo springer forks



## vince72 (Oct 5, 2022)

Hi. Just wondering what is everyone doing for repo 20" springer forks, and what are the ones to use or stay clear from? Seems like finding original ones is almost impossible or extremely expensive haha

Vince


----------



## indycycling (Oct 5, 2022)

They never made repro 20" springer forks like they did for the Krates, ie: 98-00 reissue bikes.  All I've seen are repro 20" struts, not the forks.  Anything you may see in 20" is really poor quality aftermarket junk, low rider stuff - stay away from all of that. 

You'll pay minimum $500 and over $1K for a proper original 20" complete springer. 64-65 go for the most compared with 66. I have several, none for sale. 

Good luck, they come up on Ebay and are pricey. Auction just ended at $1.5K sold, highest price I've ever seen and was not NOS


----------



## vince72 (Oct 5, 2022)

Wow got it


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

vince72 said:


> Wow got it



Make a bid on the coaster krate bike in DOND it has one on there


----------



## ODDER (Oct 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Make a bid on the coaster krate bike in DOND it has one on there



The krates have a 24” springer to accommodate for the 16” wheel


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

ODDER said:


> The krates have a 24” springer to accommodate for the 16” wheel



Does  the coaster Krate in DOND have the correct 24 springer on it?


----------



## ODDER (Oct 8, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Does  the coaster Krate in DOND have the correct 24 springer on it?



Looks like it to me. Looks like it still has the long fender bracket in the center as well. Trusses look a little bent but might straighten out with a little finesse.


----------



## Rusty Relics (Oct 22, 2022)

Wanted the look on my '64, but not fork out (pun intended) $600 + for original springer forks, I  borrowed the upper assembly from a spare krate fork I had and bought a repop set in the 20" and put them together.  Yes. I cheated, but it's my bike and I like it...


----------



## vince72 (Oct 22, 2022)

Wow looks good to me!


----------

